

Was Reddit hacked this morning? - levigross
http://www.levigross.com/post/8216012837/was-reddit-hacked-this-morning

======
wccrawford
Not a hack, just pointed at the wrong thing. It's an 'under construction' page
in Japanese. (The second line says 'this server is under construction.' Don't
know why they didn't bother translating it, too.)

